# Gulf Coast Outboard Classic - June 28th



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Looking forward to this tournament again this year. One day of fishing - June 28th, outboards only. Last year, over $50,000 was awarded between calcutta and entry fees. www.OutboardClassic.com

Who is in?


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Have to defend the title. No doubt I will be there.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

do you guys still have the regulator drawing for entry fee


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes - 2 Regulator owners, 1 Jupiter owner and 1 Pursuit owner will receive their 1,000 entry fee back at the Captain's meeting. A random drawing will determine the winners.


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

"Damn the Tide" will be there. I hope this blue water pushes back to the north a bit. I am looking forward ot seeing everyone at the capt meeting.


----------



## shadylady (Jul 10, 2009)

Can't wait! We will be there.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm in look for us on the Bluewater Jupiter.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like a big tournament with 4-5 boats.


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

There are more on THT that say they are fishing it. I think we had 16 boats last year. It would be nice to see 25+ this year.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

forecasts can change, but I love the initial Friday night forecast.


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Yes, they scared me a little saturday when the first reefcast report came out, but it looks much better now. Like you said it can change, but I hope it doesn't!


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Journey Proud is in.
34 Mirage


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Lookin to be the little guy again reel wood will be there in the glacier bay!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

We're still in.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

does anyone know someone to call that is putting the tournament on to possibly get the captains meeting moved up an hour or so. sure would be nice to leave while we have some daylight. especially with the new forecasts


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

According to OB Marina, they are expecting 30 boats this year. Should be nearly 80,000 up for grabs if that holds including tournament entry fees and optional Calcutta.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a couple back out from this weekend if anybody knows anyone looking for a ride let me know. I would obviously prefer someone with a little tuna fishing experience. We will be primarily targeting tuna and Mahi and we will be running a 26 glacier bay


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Front Runner is fishing. Gonna check the forecast and make the call on entering tourney tomorrow.


----------

